# The Aspire Nautilus Mini



## MarkK

Just came across this...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ

Interesting

Wonder when the coils will be made available locally


----------



## Sir Vape

LIKE


----------



## BumbleBee

It's so cute 

I must have it!


----------



## Keyaam

BhavZ said:


> Interesting
> 
> Wonder when the coils will be made available locally


Diy the coils. Its just a single vertical coil.


----------



## BhavZ

iKeyaam said:


> Diy the coils. Its just a single vertical coil.


That would be the best bet but would like one coil to see how they did the build in there.


----------



## Darth_V@PER

@MarkK, I almost just posted this exact video  Nice find there! I found another short clip from "suck my mod" Nice addition to the thread, hope you dont mind.

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

@Rob Fisher, You must watch the first video. Its got your name written all over it  I know im getting one!!! Watch from about 5:10 if you dont want to hear the entire evolution of E-Cigs and cartomizers..


----------



## MarkK

@Darth_V@PER I almost posted the suck my mod one as well but thought i was posting too much  
Awesome find there to you  
I like your taste in reviewers haha

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK

and of course i dont mind  

Knowledge is power!
Share knowledge!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth_V@PER said:


> @Rob Fisher, You must watch the first video. Its got your name written all over it  I know im getting one!!! Watch from about 5:10 if you dont want to hear the entire evolution of E-Cigs and cartomizers..


 
There is no doubt that I will be testing it as soon as I can get my hands on one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

It's nice to get a few opinions over vape gear/juices and so on. Its like watching Jeremey Clarkson from top gear, he has is a vetran in the motor industry and has a vast knowledge/history on vehicles but we know that he is biast to certain manufacturers. Thats why I have a few favourites as I get all different perspectives. Actually thinking of it im totally getting rid of indoor smokers. That guy is a freak and he just loves "EVERYTHING" anyways theres my two  worth  @MarkK

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

I will keep my eyes peeled & will let you know If I find a place where we can get our hands on 2 of them @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MarkK

Indoor smokers does it for the fame/gear
He enjoys the free stuff haha  total freak ya... the girl friend has been telling me that 2 lol

i miss top gear now! lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeGrrl

looks like they will be available in a week or two

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Oh no.... You are making us all very poor @VapeGrrl 

I will have one of these thank you with spare coils... Its luckily near payday time


----------



## MarkK

Wish i got in on one of those APV's

But i was long broke before the 1st of the month @VapeGrrl  you will have to bankrupt me some other time lol


----------

